# Mystery Science Theater 3000.



## VGAddict31 (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't be the only one here who is a fan of the show. In case you don't know that MST3K is, the theme song explains the plot quite well:

[video=youtube;DcUkKltAidM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcUkKltAidM[/video]

The show has such a simple premise, but it works beautifully.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 26, 2013)

HOLY SHIT YOU ARE NOT!!!!!!!!!!
Fucking love the ever lasting fuck out of that show, watched it since i was a kid 
One of my all time favorite shows i still watch to this day.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Unfortunately I didn't find out about that show until after it ended. Thank goodness for Youtube.


----------



## Shetana (Dec 26, 2013)

They put a bunch of them on Netflix; my best friend and I have been watching them. ^-^


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 26, 2013)

Obligatory: If you enjoyed MST3k, check out RiffTrax. It's got Mike Nelson, Bill Corbett, and Kevin Murphy (the cast of the later MST episodes) basically doin' the same thing, without puppets. Some of what they put out is audio tracks that you sync yourselves (otherwise, there's no way in hell they'd be able to get the rights to riff Twilight) but some are older, campy movies/shorts that come pre-synced and are more along the lines of what they used to do on the show. _They made Twilight enjoyable_. And I can't get enough of those stupid public domain educational short films. I go through those like popcorn.

Joel Hodgson, Trace Beaulieu, Frank Conniff &etc do Cinematic Titanic nowadays, though I am not really very familiar with it.

I grew up on MST3k. A good percentage of the movie quotes my family uses to communicate, as we have no original thoughts of our own, come from MST3k.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Dec 26, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Obligatory: If you enjoyed MST3k, check out RiffTrax. It's got Mike Nelson, Bill Corbett, and Kevin Murphy (the cast of the later MST episodes) basically doin' the same thing, without puppets. Some of what they put out is audio tracks that you sync yourselves (otherwise, there's no way in hell they'd be able to get the rights to riff Twilight) but some are older, campy movies/shorts that come pre-synced and are more along the lines of what they used to do on the show. _They made Twilight enjoyable_. And I can't get enough of those stupid public domain educational short films. I go through those like popcorn.
> 
> Joel Hodgson, Trace Beaulieu, Frank Conniff &etc do Cinematic Titanic nowadays, though I am not really very familiar with it.
> 
> I grew up on MST3k. A good percentage of the movie quotes my family uses to communicate, as we have no original thoughts of our own, come from MST3k.



Actually, Cinematic Titanic has ended. 

On the bright side, we might see Joel on Rifftrax.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 26, 2013)

VGAddict31 said:


> Actually, Cinematic Titanic has ended.
> 
> On the bright side, we might see Joel on Rifftrax.



Aha, good to know. I apparently was understating to say I wasn't very familiar with it, haha. I was never a huge fan of Joel's comedic style (which isn't to say I am not grateful for everything he did to get MST3k going) so I haven't paid very much attention. >.>


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 26, 2013)

"Mr. B Natural, at your service. Knew your father I did! Why, there's nothing saying I wasn't in the Garden with Mr. and Mrs. Adam."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAKentKiGOY


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 27, 2013)

How has The Final Sacrifice not been mentioned yet?! D:

"Don't let me down baby..."

"I won't Rozzdower..." 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrJkngXnvsM


----------

